# eletrical help please



## 02craigallen (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi have a hornby dupblo 3 rail train set i ran it in a small oval and it work fine brought some new track and made a bigger track wired it up the same and now wont move at all if i take the piece tht the wire is wired to of the track it will run on tht single piece of track, like i havent got enough power if you think this is the problem how do you think i should resolve it thanks

craig


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello, First what transformer?

Second how much more track?
Is the track brand new or used? 
What kind of track?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Craig,

I'm reading between the lines:

First scenario: If the single track section with the feeder wires is connected to the other track sections, the train will not run on it (that section) or any other section.

But if that feeder section is disconnected from the other track sections, the train will run on it. 

This being true, then one or more of the new track sections must be shorted between the outer and middle rail.

Second scenario: If your train will run on the feeder section when the other tracks are connected, but won't run on other parts, then you probably don't have good connection between the rail sections. 

The center rail must be continuously connected and the outer rails also, but the outer and center must be insulated from each other.

You probably have plenty of power unless you're running hundreds of rail-feet without bus feeders.

Just my guess,:stroke:
Cid


----------



## 02craigallen (Jul 24, 2014)

Ok thanks for the replys i will take a look and see if it is shorted any where.
the track is not brand new but alot better than the track that i have been running it of, 
Is there any easy way to find out where the track is being shorted or is it a case of checking ever piece and hoping i come across the problem.
The transformer is an old powermaster transformer it cane run 6 lines by the look of it so maybe power isnt the issue.
thanks craig


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Separate the loop in two places so you have half the track connected. If it will run on the remaining section then your problem is in the disconnected part. Repeat using half the suspect track each time. Just a process of elimination.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

02craigallen said:


> Ok thanks for the replys i will take a look and see if it is shorted any where.
> the track is not brand new but alot better than the track that i have been running it of,
> Is there any easy way to find out where the track is being shorted or is it a case of checking ever piece and hoping i come across the problem.
> The transformer is an old powermaster transformer it cane run 6 lines by the look of it so maybe power isnt the issue.
> thanks craig


You have new old track, OK.
Like said look for a bad center rail insulator (the paper under it is the insulator) one might be worn through.
Check make sure that ALL the pins are in, and they are nice and clean.
Track cleaning 101, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track

Are you using this (or something like this) for power? You say an old Powermaster transformer?


----------



## 02craigallen (Jul 24, 2014)

this is the transformer


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never saw one of those, how many watt is it?


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Well, Craig!!!! I'm dyin' to know if we were full of c__p
Or if your track problems got resolved!!


----------

